# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  SLAVONSKA RODA - Koliko ima forumasica iz Slavonije??? - 1

## ivancica

Šmrc,baš sam se ponadala da će biti nešto i u Osijeku kao i u ostalim gradovima vezano uz ovu akciju promicanja dojenja.  :Crying or Very sad: A ono ništa.  Trebalo bi konačno da se i mi osječke rode probudimo i počnemo surađivati s vama i nešto konkretno raditi po pitanju promicanja dojenja i ostalog i kod nas.Evo, recite konkretne korake koje bi trebalo poduzeti da se to pokrene,jer posla stvarno ima.Evo ja počinjem.Valjda će netko "od gore"ovo pročitati.

----------


## ivarica

sve o akciji imas na nasem radnom forumu, ali treba na njemu sudjelovati  :Smile: 

link na radni forum udruge dobije se sa potvrdom o clanstvu.

----------


## ivancica

Pa da,već sam prije nekog vremena htjela ispuniti pristupnicu(ovu na netu)ali nije išlo.Da probam ponovno?

----------


## ivancica

Evo poslala sam pristupnicu.Čekam dalje.  :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

i ivancica... kaj velis??? kak je bit roda?

da vidimo... kavo je stanje nakon godinu dana???
koliko je forumasica slavonki?

----------


## emanuel

Ja sam forumasica i ja sam slavonka   :Kiss:

----------


## JASNAKS

Ja sam Osječanka. Roda je super!

----------


## Josipova_mama

i ja sam forumašica iz Slavonije (makar neki dvoje da li je Virovitica podravina ili slavonija, ali odgovorno tvrdim da je slavonija...)  :Wink:

----------


## ivancica

A šta da kažem? Moje forumašenje se pretvorilo u jedno prekrasno iskustvo davanja sebe u sve ono što kao Udruga promoviramo i za šta se zalažemo svojim idejama i stavovima. Za ljepše i sretnije djetinjstvo naše djece.

A prijateljstva sa mnogo forumašica s ovog foruma da i ne spominjem!  :Love:  

Ajmo slavonke, gdje ste sve ostale,javite se !

----------


## mamaja

Biti Roda je nešto posebno. Taj osjećaj da nekom pomažeš je nezamjenjiv. I kao što je Zrinka negdje nedavno napisala, postaneš totalno ovisan o tom osjećaju!
Sve cure iz Rode koje sam upoznala se divne. Sretna sam što sam dio vas!
Malo sam se raspekmezila   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ajmo, slavonske forumašice pobrojte se, da vidimo koliko nas je.

----------


## saška

I ja sam tu. Divno je što nam moderna tehnologija omogućava brzo i učinkovito prenošenje informacija, tako da Slavonija nema nikakvog razloga kaskati za središnjicom Rode. I zato, a i zahvaljujući divnim i vrijednim slavonskim rodama i kod nas se redovito nešto događa. Veselim se našem daljnjem radu...

----------


## annabella

I ja sam Slavonka!

----------


## cekana

Zaražena malom školom dojenja u Osijeku... Roda je pravo otkriće  :D 
Osjećam se kao dio jedne velike obitelji!

Osijek

----------


## sasana

Evo i mene

----------


## martinovamama

I ja sam tu-malo sam zamrznula aktivnosti dok ne riješim svoju obiteljsku situaciju ali mislim na vas i smišljam šta bi se moglo napraviti.Ajmo,Brođanke,gdje ste?
____________________
Martin,01.11.2004.
Podupiruća RODA

----------


## Vanchy

Evo i mene, zapravo nas dvoje. :D 
Mi svakoga dana nesto naucimo i uzivamo druziti se s vama. Hvala Rodi!

----------


## Bigmama

I ja spadam ovdje!
Sa svih mojih osam mali šokaca. 
Svaka pohvala forumu, stvarno se puno toga može ovdje naučiti.

----------


## Vlatka

I ja sam ovdje!

----------


## kinder

:Kiss:   :Kiss:   Evo i mene!

----------


## anjica

i ja sam udana slavonka  :Love:

----------


## Janoccka

Ekipa se povećava! Super cure! Pozdrav svima!

----------


## odra

Pa ima nas... a ja znam za puno još koje se tu nisu upisale (vjerojatno, kao ni ja, nisu skužile topic...)
Evo mene Osječanke...

----------


## tanja1230

Jos jedna osječanka!  :Smile:

----------


## Švrćo

Evo i nas iz Osijeka!

----------


## cekana

Hu  :D ima nas!!!
A ja sam do skoro kukala kako je malo forumašica u Osijeku!

Jupi!!!

----------


## maslacak1

Evo još jedne   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Ajme koliko vas je!  Bravo Slavonke  :D

----------


## cokolina

pa evo jos jedne iz Osijeka   :Wink:

----------


## mamanatali

Iako živim u Zagrebu i dalje sam srcem i dušom Osiječanka!  :Razz:

----------


## sunac

Nisam iz Osijeka al sam blizu! Počela pretraživati ovakve teme tek nakon obavijesti o Rodinoj rasprodaji. Imate li koju u planu i u Osijeku uskoro? Želim obavijest svakako!!! Želim pomoći u organiziranju ako je potrebno!

----------


## apricot

> Nisam iz Osijeka al sam blizu! Počela pretraživati ovakve teme tek nakon obavijesti o Rodinoj rasprodaji. Imate li koju u planu i u Osijeku uskoro? Želim obavijest svakako!!! Želim pomoći u organiziranju ako je potrebno!


sunac, za organizaciju jedne Rodine Rasprodaje treba tridesetak članova koji bi počeli raditi mjesec dana ranije. (ono što se vidi na samoj Rasprodaji je rezultat višemjesečnih priprema).
a u Slavoniji imamo samo nekoliko aktivnih članica!
puno je jednostavnije da ti dođeš šopingirati u Zagreb nego da se nas tridesetak na mjesec dana preseli u, npr., Osijek   :Wink:

----------


## sunac

E pa nema druge nego malo Slavonke aktivirat! Ajmo cure, move it, move it,   a ne samo doma kobase papat, nije zdravo za liniju a i trihinela nam se opet pojavila! Evo npr. znam da i Odra ko i ja tempira život 200 na sat pa bi se mogle izorganizirat, vidim da je bilo pokušaja. Samo ja ne stignem na forumu visit koliko bih htjela pa da budem u toku a i MM svako malo raskopa komp pa nije izvedivo.

----------


## sabaleta

Ne znam kako je moguće da sam ovo previdjela i da se ja nisam prijavila...
Ispravljam grešku.

----------


## Maza

evo i jedne stare forumašice ne bas tako azurne...

----------


## ANKAIMARKO2

evo i nas iz nove gradiške

----------


## corina

evo i ja se prijavljujem....samo trenutno imam nekih problemčića a i kaskam sa čitanjem....posao i posao.....
još malo pa ču i ja biti posve mobilna.....

----------


## mvolpe

evo jos jedna buduca mamica iz slavonije  :D

----------


## inga

Wow, koliko forumasica iz Slavonije! Pa tko bi to rekao. Ja sam jedna brodska, jos bez bebice, ali nadam se.

----------


## Rency

evo prijavljujemo se i mi,jos smo u zg-u ali selimo u Požegu,MM rodeni požežanac a ja imam isto slavonske krvi  :Smile:

----------


## dorotea24

Oh pa kako ja nisam vidjela ovaj topic  :Embarassed:  
Eto ja sam iz Osijeka

----------


## ASTRA

Tek sad skužih...i ja sam tu...Vinkovci.

----------


## makka

Evo i mene slavonke!

Mi smo negdje na pola podravske magistrale, pa nam sve daleko, i Zagreb i Osijek, eh...  :Razz:

----------


## Rency

za par dana selim u Požegu a od tamo se nitko ne javlja na Rodu  :Sad:

----------


## inga

Ma ne brini rency, mozda samo nikome ne pise u potpisu da je iz pozege. Uostalom, ima nas nekoliko iz sl. broda, a pozega je stvarno blizu broda   :Smile:

----------


## Sani

Evo i mene, ja sam isto iz Požege, točnije udana u Požegu, ali eto me stalno već naseljena 13 godina. Dakle Rency nisi sama.

----------


## Rency

odma mi je lakse,ipak sam tam nova pa nek se nade netko za kofi  :Kiss:

----------


## Rency

curke jel zna netko di se odrzava trudnicki tecaj u 
Požegi,mi se preselili a ja jos nisam krenula na tecaj,pa ako netko ima kakvu informaciju dobro bi mi doslo,hvala

----------


## newa

slavonka, naravno!

----------


## Jenz

Juhuuu, eto i mene iz Osijeka  :D

----------


## Rency

ej Požežanke di ste jel vas ima?

----------


## BHany

Ima nas i iz Požege. Obzirom da prije nisam ovo vidjela, Rency, do sada već znaš da u PŽ, bar koliko ja znam, nažalost nema ništa ovog tipa. Bilo je prije 5-6 godina, ali na dosta niskom nivou, a onda je ukinuto...ne znam da li zbog novca ili stvarno nije  :/ bilo interesa (kako su mi neki liječnici rekli), što ipak nemogu vjerovati!

----------


## Rency

mislis nesto kao projet roda ili sori nisam shvatila  :Embarassed:

----------


## Mukica

Rency, na sto si mislila kad si napisala "nesto kao projekt roda"?

----------


## Rency

> Ima nas i iz Požege. Obzirom da prije nisam ovo vidjela, Rency, do sada već znaš da u PŽ, bar koliko ja znam, nažalost nema ništa ovog tipa. Bilo je prije 5-6 godina, ali na dosta niskom nivou, a onda je ukinuto...ne znam da li zbog novca ili stvarno nije  :/ bilo interesa (kako su mi neki liječnici rekli), što ipak nemogu vjerovati!


nemam pojma sta sam mislila jel ne znam na sta se ovo odnosilo,nadam se da nisam nekaj krivog napisala,sori

----------


## Rency

a sad sam malo citala cijeli post pa skuzih da se radi o trudnickom tecaju

----------


## BHany

Uoou, koliko ste natipkale u ovo kratko vrijeme dok sam ja malo radila. Da, mislila sam na trudnički tečaj. Sorry, ako sam zbunila...

----------


## Rency

ma da ja isto uopce se nisam sjetila da mi je nekad to predastavljalo problem,al sve ok sad smo se skuzili  :Laughing:

----------


## Viky_7

Mi smo pokraj Županje

----------


## Freya

Pa ja tek sad ovo vidjela!  I  mi smo iz Osijeka!!

----------


## alias

Ima nas puno, puno , ali smo slijepo crijevo Hrvatske!!!     :Mad:

----------


## alias

I nije čudo što selimo u ostale gradove ili županije , a nerijetko i inozemstvo

----------


## kinder

> Ima nas puno, puno , ali smo slijepo crijevo Hrvatske!!!


nemoj tako !   :Wink:  

mislim da je naš mentalitet kriv za takvo stanje , ali o tome na nekom drugom mjestu !

----------


## Ivke

Prijavak iz Požege      :Kiss:

----------


## alias

Kinder , ja bi prvo rekla vlada pa onda ostalo (dovoljno nam govori podatak da su Zagrepčani 80% bogatiji od ostalih  Hrvata) . To ti je nešto kao za vrijeme Juge , sve se slijeva u glavni grad , pa tako i sad. Nažalost je tako!

----------


## ivancica

> Ima nas puno, puno , ali smo slijepo crijevo Hrvatske!!!


Jesmo slijepo crijevo ako tako mislimo i postavljamo se. 

Ja ne mislim tako!

----------


## Ana...

I mi smo tu! :D

----------


## Irena001

Evo još jedne koja se udala u Sl. Brod  :Bye:

----------


## BHany

Ja sam isto htjela dodati da sam se udala u Požegu, do 17. živjela u Os, a poslije u Zg-u. I sad sam često na relaciji Os-Pž. Pa vidimo se...

----------


## BHany

I još sam ovo htjela dodati, ako nemate ništa protiv...  :Smile:  

1.	ivančica/Osijek
2.	emanuel/Slavonski Brod
3.	JASNAKS/Osijek
4.	Josipova_mama/Virovitica
5.	mamaja/Osijek
6.	Saška/Osijek
7.	annabella
8.	cekana/Osijek-Beli Manastir
9.	sasana/Osijek
10.	martinovamama/Slavonski Brod
11.	Vanchy/Vinkovci
12.	Bigmama/Osijek
13.	Vlatka/Osijek
14.	kinder
15.	anjica/Vukovar
16.	Janoccka/Vinkovci
17.	odra/Osijek
18.	tanja1230/Osijek
19.	Švrćo/Osijek
20.	maslacak1
21.	cokolina/Osijek
22.	mamanatali/Zagreb-Osijek
23.	sunac
24.	sabaleta/Vinkovci
25.	Maza/Osijek
26.	ANKAIMARKO2/Nova Gradiška
27.	corina/Osijek
28.	mvolpe/Slavonski Brod
29.	Inga/Slavonski Brod
30.	Rency/Požega-Zagreb
31.	dorotea24/Osijek
32.	ASTRA/Vinkovci
33.	makka
34.	sani/Požega
35.	newa
36.	Jenz/Osijek
37.	BHany/Požega-Osijek
38.	Viky_7/Gradište(Županja)
39.	Freya/Osijek
40.	alias
41.	Ivke/Požega
42.	Ana…/Osijek
43.	Irena001/Slavonski Brod-Crikvenica

Pa ako sam nešto pogriješila ispravite...dopunjavajte i dopisujte se...  :Wink:  
radi lakšeg virtualnog, a možda i stvarnog, druženja uz   :Coffee:  
 :Bye:

----------


## Irena001

> sunac, za organizaciju jedne Rodine Rasprodaje treba tridesetak članova koji bi počeli raditi mjesec dana ranije. (ono što se vidi na samoj Rasprodaji je rezultat višemjesečnih priprema).
> a u Slavoniji imamo samo nekoliko aktivnih članica!
> puno je jednostavnije da ti dođeš šopingirati u Zagreb nego da se nas tridesetak na mjesec dana preseli u, npr., Osijek


Apropo ovoga- vidi sada nas je taman da napravimo jednu rodinu rasprodaju u slavoniji  :Grin:

----------


## Janoccka

Aha... da bar!
Ne može se sastaviti 5 ljudi da odradi jedan štand 2x godišnje, a kamoli rasprodaja. Na žalost, sve se svede na forumarenje i neobavezno kavenisanje, a kada dođe vrijeme za akciju popis je puuuuuuuuuuuuuno manji   :Sad:

----------


## Irena001

Joj, kako ja bi da mogu...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sabaleta

Irena imaš pp

----------


## lunic

Lunic/Vukovar

----------


## kinder

1.	ivančica/Osijek
2.	emanuel/Slavonski Brod
3.	JASNAKS/Osijek
4.	Josipova_mama/Virovitica
5.	mamaja/Osijek
6.	Saška/Osijek
7.	annabella
8.	cekana/Osijek-Beli Manastir
9.	sasana/Osijek
10.	martinovamama/Slavonski Brod
11.	Vanchy/Vinkovci
12.	Bigmama/Osijek
13.	Vlatka/Osijek
14.	kinder/ Osijek
15.	anjica/Vukovar
16.	Janoccka/Vinkovci
17.	odra/Osijek
18.	tanja1230/Osijek
19.	Švrćo/Osijek
20.	maslacak1
21.	cokolina/Osijek
22.	mamanatali/Zagreb-Osijek
23.	sunac/bel
24.	sabaleta/Vinkovci
25.	Maza/Osijek
26.	ANKAIMARKO2/Nova Gradiška
27.	corina/Osijek
28.	mvolpe/Slavonski Brod
29.	Inga/Slavonski Brod
30.	Rency/Požega-Zagreb
31.	dorotea24/Osijek
32.	ASTRA/Vinkovci
33.	makka
34.	sani/Požega
35.	newa
36.	Jenz/Osijek
37.	BHany/Požega-Osijek
38.	Viky_7/Gradište(Županja)
39.	Freya/Osijek
40.	alias
41.	Ivke/Požega
42.	Ana…/Osijek
43.	Irena001/Slavonski Brod-Crikvenica
444.         lunic/ vukovar
Pa ako sam nešto pogriješila ispravite...dopunjavajte i dopisujte se...  :Wink:  
radi lakšeg virtualnog, a možda i stvarnog, druženja uz   :Coffee:  
 :Bye: [/quote]

----------


## apricot

Kad vidim ovaj impozantni popis, a s obzirom na blizinu svakoga grada (nema udaljenosti veće od sata)... Vi možete napraviti najbolje obilježavanje Tjedna dojenja ikada viđenoga!
 :Heart:  

Cure, potegnite i odradite to "momački".
A... da ne zaboravim... na štandu će biti odinih majica svih natpisa (vraća nam se i Ja sam malo sunce)

----------


## kinder

odlično , baš nam treba dugih rukava !

----------


## djuli

Evo i mene - Vinkovci!

----------


## may

Osijek   :Wink:

----------


## BHany

> najbolje obilježavanje Tjedna dojenja ikada viđenoga!


apri, kinder  :? ...uputite me , pliz!

----------


## apricot

BH, javi se ivancici i mamaji: ivancica je voditeljica slavonske podružnice, a mamaja je jedna od organizatorica obilježavanja ovogodišnjeg Tjedna dojenja u Slavoniji.

----------


## kinder

apri   :Kiss:  , ti nam ne stižeš  ?

----------


## BHany

Dajte mi samo recite koji su to datumi...ja sam ovaj vikend u OS (30. i 31.) pa bi se javila curama za pomoć.

----------


## kinder

7.10. kod Supera ( robna kuća ) , javi se ivancici ili mamaji to ti je najbolje     ,  and wellcome  :D !

----------


## apricot

> apri   , ti nam ne stižeš  ?


vidi koliko vas je!

osim toga.... nema razloga: bile Slavonke kod mene i donijele puuuunu korpu!

----------


## Janoccka

Razlog više! Sada imaš korpu, a korpa je, poznavajući tebe, prazna   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

odavno, draga moja, odavno...
samo je još mljevena paprika ostala!

----------


## Janoccka

:shock:  Zar i mast?

----------


## kinder

> Razlog više! Sada imaš korpu, a korpa je, poznavajući tebe, prazna


red je da vratiš punu korpu !
 :Wink:

----------


## Janoccka

De šuti   :Razz:  
Kad bi ja njoj počela za sve vraćati....

----------


## mamaja

ja ću samo dodati da će 7.10. biti i mala škola dojenja, a o tome ćemo i otvoriti topic za koji dan. 
stvarno je sada puno forumašica iz slavonije! ako želite sudjelovati u organizaciji ili štandirati s nama, doći na malu školu ili se uključiti u rodu, javite se! članova rode u slavoniji je još uvijek malo, iako smo u zadnje vrijema narasli :D , a imamo tako puno planova i želja!




> Dajte mi samo recite koji su to datumi...ja sam ovaj vikend u OS (30. i 31.) pa bi se javila curama za pomoć.


nadam se da se vidimo ovaj vikend.  :Smile:

----------


## inga

Jesu li sve te akcije u Osijeku, ili ima nesto i u Brodu?

----------


## Janoccka

Mala škola dojenja i Tjedan dojenja se obilježava u Osijeku. Ako želite tako nešto i u Sl. Brodu, pokrenite se, a mi ćemo vam pomoći  :Wink:

----------


## Irena001

I ja sam za to da se nešto dešava i u brodu :D

----------


## mamaja

irena, potegni   :Preskace uze:  
našu ćeš pomoć uvijek imati. znaš gdje trebaš tražiti  :Wink:

----------


## BHany

Da lijep je broj, samo smo nažalost malo raštrkani po ovim manjim gradovima...a ima na forumu još cura iz Slavonije samo što možda još nisu skužile ovaj topc...i ja sam ga skužila s nekoliko mjeseci zakašnjenja.



> BHany prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dajte mi samo recite koji su to datumi...ja sam ovaj vikend u OS (30. i 31.) pa bi se javila curama za pomoć.
> 
> 
> nadam se da se vidimo ovaj vikend.


Vidimo se! :D

----------


## Irena001

> irena, potegni   
> našu ćeš pomoć uvijek imati. znaš gdje trebaš tražiti


Samo da dođem do gore, i čujemo se :D

----------


## makka

> Da lijep je broj, samo smo nažalost malo raštrkani po ovim manjim gradovima....


Da, ja sam u Or. rado bi pomogla, ali nisam baš često u Osijeku.
mogu li štogod napraviti od kuće?
Najavila sam MM da 7. idemo u Os, pa se nadam da ćemo doći (barem kupiti koju majicu  :Taps:  ).
Držim fige da bude lijepo vrijeme...

----------


## Janoccka

Makka jesi tajnovita, ili sam ja nešto propustila   :Wink:  
Orahovica?

----------


## makka

Da da   :Kiss:

----------


## Janoccka

Ih... pa do Osijeka je fenomenalna cesta. Ja se baš volim tamo voziti. A možete i predahnuti u Bizovcu   :Wink:

----------


## makka

Ma lako za cestu, ali nemamo svoj auto (još),  nego posudimo od dede, (ima dva, pa zato još nismo ni kupili svoj  :Embarassed:  ).
A treba i natankati 100 kunića svaki put...pih

----------


## BHany

1.	ivančica/Osijek
2.	emanuel/Slavonski Brod
3.	JASNAKS/Osijek
4.	Josipova_mama/Virovitica
5.	mamaja/Osijek
6.	Saška/Osijek
7.	annabella
8.	cekana/Osijek-Beli Manastir
9.	sasana/Osijek
10.	martinovamama/Slavonski Brod
11.	Vanchy/Vinkovci
12.	Bigmama/Osijek
13.	Vlatka/Osijek
14.	kinder/ Osijek
15.	anjica/Vukovar
16.	Janoccka/Vinkovci
17.	odra/Osijek
18.	tanja1230/Osijek
19.	Švrćo/Osijek
20.	maslacak1
21.	cokolina/Osijek
22.	mamanatali/Zagreb-Osijek
23.	sunac/bel
24.	sabaleta/Vinkovci
25.	Maza/Osijek
26.	ANKAIMARKO2/Nova Gradiška
27.	corina/Osijek
28.	mvolpe/Slavonski Brod
29.	Inga/Slavonski Brod
30.	Rency/Požega-Zagreb
31.	dorotea24/Osijek
32.	ASTRA/Vinkovci
33.	makka/Orahovica
34.	sani/Požega
35.	newa
36.	Jenz/Osijek
37.	BHany/Požega-Osijek
38.	Viky_7/Gradište(Županja)
39.	Freya/Osijek
40.	alias
41.	Ivke/Požega
42.	Ana…/Osijek
43.	Irena001/Slavonski Brod-Crikvenica
44.     lunic/ vukovar

45.     djuli/Vinkovci
46.     may/Osijek

 :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## BHany

Eh, malo sam vam upala  :Embarassed:  ...da makka, i meni je problem tankanje   :Sad:  ...

----------


## makka

A kad dođemo na štand po majicu moramo uzeti bar dvije, ovako će nas jedna izaći 165 kn, ak uzmem više bit će jeftinije po komadu  :Laughing:  .
A kakve sam sreće dok se mi dokoturamo do osijeka neće više nijedna ostati  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ana...

Kome da se obratim za kalendar rado bih ga kupila?  :Smile:

----------


## mamaja

imat ćemo ih sutra na pregledu  :Smile:

----------


## Ana...

U današnjem glasu Slavonije je pisalo da danas imate pregled autosjedalica. ja došla a nema nikoga...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Janoccka

http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php?ID=16...32917e228b4132

----------


## loo

upisujem se pod vinkovce

----------


## Janoccka

> upisujem se pod vinkovce


 :D   :Kiss:

----------


## mamaja

> U današnjem glasu Slavonije je pisalo da danas imate pregled autosjedalica. ja došla a nema nikoga...


ana, baš mi je žao. pitam se samo koliko je još roditelja došlo u nedjelju.

zaboravili smo na kalendar :/

----------


## mamaja

htjedoh reći u subotu...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ana...

Da, zaboravili smo na kalendar.   :Mad:  gdje ga mogu dobiti?

----------


## Lovorka

:D I ja sam blizu vas - u Vinkovcima! Doduše, još se malo sramim...  :Embarassed:

----------


## BHany

Loo i Lovorka dobro nam došle :D !

----------


## BHany

> Doduše, još se malo sramim...


Nemoj, ni slučajno  :Love:  ! Druži se s nama!

----------


## mamaja

ana, kad budemo organizirali iduću forumsku kavicu ili me pp-aj da se nađemo.

----------


## may

mi se već dogovaramo za kavicu. točnije 17.11. u slasti hotela Osijek u 15 h...

----------


## mamaja

uh, daleko je to, tko zna gdje ću onda biti  :Grin:  . koji je to dan u tjednu?
baš bih mogla naići, vidim da ste sve trudnice, mogla bih vam donijeti letaka.

----------


## saška

> uh, daleko je to, tko zna gdje ću onda biti  . koji je to dan u tjednu?
> baš bih mogla naići, vidim da ste sve trudnice, mogla bih vam donijeti letaka.


Idemo regrutirati nove članice... 
I šokirati osoblje spajanjem stolova, razbijanjem čaša i zračenjem sisa dojilica   :Laughing:  .

----------


## kinder

saška, one su još uvijek trudnice , sise dojilice su još skrivene  :Wink:  
možda pričom o epizotomiji, platnenim ulošcima - za rodilište.....

----------


## cekana

A peleneeeeeeeeeeeeee   :Grin:  

Niste valjda zaboravile, razgledavanje pelena po stolovima   :Laughing:

----------


## mamaja

ajde se tamo lijepo prijaviti, šta ste se tu sjatile  :Razz:

----------


## Snjeska

Slavonski Brod  :Kiss:

----------


## may

jao bit će ludo !   :Laughing:

----------


## Janoccka

> :D I ja sam blizu vas - u Vinkovcima! Doduše, još se malo sramim...


  :Love:

----------


## sabaleta

Lovorka, za razbijanje sramežljivosti predlažem  kavicu

----------


## anjica

a sabaleta bi samo po kavama  :Razz:

----------


## may

brzoprtićka, pa i tu si   :Razz:

----------


## may

brzoprtićka....   :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

ma ja sam ti svugdje  :Razz:  
a i vidjela sam da se spominju neki sladoledi i kesten pire u slastičarnici u hotelu  :Grin:

----------


## Kornelija i Borna

a mi smo iz Daruvara...

----------


## Ivana B-G

:D  evo i ja sam sad "prava" slavonka, nakon sto sam se vratila iz beca i udala...finally home! VINKOVCI   :Heart:

----------


## anica55

Dalmatinka u Slavoniji

----------


## BHany

Došli smo do broja 52 :D . 
Svima   :Love:  i velika  :Kiss:  !

1.	ivančica/Osijek
2.	emanuel/Slavonski Brod
3.	JASNAKS/Osijek
4.	Josipova_mama/Virovitica
5.	mamaja/Osijek
6.	Saška/Osijek
7.	annabella
8.	cekana/Osijek-Beli Manastir
9.	sasana/Osijek
10.	martinovamama/Slavonski Brod
11.	Vanchy/Vinkovci
12.	Bigmama/Osijek
13.	Vlatka/Osijek
14.	kinder/ Osijek
15.	anjica/Vukovar
16.	Janoccka/Vinkovci
17.	odra/Osijek
18.	tanja1230/Osijek
19.	Švrćo/Osijek
20.	maslacak1
21.	cokolina/Osijek
22.	mamanatali/Zagreb-Osijek
23.	sunac/Belišće
24.	sabaleta/Vinkovci
25.	Maza/Osijek
26.	ANKAIMARKO2/Nova Gradiška
27.	corina/Osijek
28.	mvolpe/Slavonski Brod
29.	Inga/Slavonski Brod
30.	Rency/Požega-Zagreb
31.	dorotea24/Osijek
32.	ASTRA/Vinkovci
33.	makka/Orahovica
34.	sani/Požega
35.	newa
36.	Jenz/Osijek
37.	BHany/Požega-Osijek
38.	Viky_7/Gradište(Županja)
39.	Freya/Osijek
40.	alias
41.	Ivke/Požega
42.	Ana…/Osijek
43.	Irena001/Slavonski Brod-Crikvenica
44.     lunic/ vukovar
45.     djuli/Vinkovci
46.     may/Osijek
47.     loo/Vinkovci
48.     Lovorka/Vinkovci
49.     Snješka/Slavonski Brod
50.     Kornelija i Borna/Daruvar
51.     Ivana B-G/Vinkovci
52.     anica55

----------


## corina

i može li koja od vas napisati koliko često se sastajete i tak to... možda bih se i ja mogla angažirati, ako primate one koje nisau mame i bez beba...
radno vrijeme mi je od 8-16.... 
možda se negdje i uklopim

tnx

----------


## BHany

Corina draga   :Heart:  ,
primamo, primamo  :Love:  ,
ali što se sastanaka tiče...to se: prvo moraš dogovarati s osječankama i vinkovčankama, one ti najviše kafenišu   :Razz:  . Ma, zezam se, njih je najviše na jednoj hrpi...
Drugo...sve ti je to sporadično...pa nas čitaj... i uvijek si dobrodošla...a javit će se već i šefice od   :Coffee:  , one su ti istovremeno (manje-više) i šefice od akcija...pa ako si voljna i za akciju...bilo bi nam drago...

----------


## roko006

Evo nas iz Slavonskog Broda!!!

----------


## Leina mama

Kad vidim kolko vas je, ne mogu se ne prijaviti i popraviti postotak Požežanki - ja sam rođena Požežanka   :Heart:   al odlutah u metropolu.

----------


## BHany

Roko i Leina mama... samo da vas samo pozdravim  :Bye:  ...

Leina mama  :Smile:  ...drago mi je da nam popravljaš prosjek, iako bi mi bilo draže da si bliže  :Grin:  ...
Kod mene je obrnuta situacija...ja sam na privremenom radu u PŽ (za koji mi se sve više čini da polako prestaje biti privremeni  :Aparatic:  !

----------


## Leina mama

> Kod mene je obrnuta situacija...ja sam na privremenom radu u PŽ (za koji mi se sve više čini da polako prestaje biti privremeni  !


Baš me veseli kad vidim da netko zbog posla dolazi u Požegu, jer je moje iskustvo uglavnom da svi bježe iz nje jer posla nema ili nije adekvatno plaćen  :Sad:  . 
Želim ti puno sreće i lijep život u našem gradu   :Love:

----------


## Rency

mi smo isto iz Zagreba dosli u Pž,meni malo fali Zagreb ali tu su stvari puno puno jednostvnije,sve u svemu dobro nam je  :Smile:

----------


## Beta

Još jedna iz Osijeka!

----------


## Leina mama

> mi smo isto iz Zagreba dosli u Pž,meni malo fali Zagreb ali tu su stvari puno puno jednostvnije,sve u svemu dobro nam je


Meni upravo ponekad fali ta provincijska jednostavnost, al šta ćeš... Sve ima svoje prednosti i nedostatke...

----------


## BHany

Pa nije baš samo radi posla...ne bi vjerojatno tražila posao baš ovdje da i MM nije rodom odavde   :Wink:  …
I meni je u početku bilo malo teže naviknuti se, ali otkad imamo H. uživamo u potpunosti u obiteljskom mirnom životu i prednostima manjeg grada.
Anyway, kad smo već o Požegi…
Požežanke drage…Rency, Sani, Ivke i druge (ako vas ima, a nadam se da, ipak, ima, samo se još stidite javiti…) i Leina mama, ako budeš u blizini… jeste li za kavu ovih dana da se i mi ovdje upoznamo?

----------


## Ivke

BHany može kavica upoznalica   :Smile:

----------


## Leina mama

Ja ću u Pž tek oko Nove Godine (ak ne zapada snijeg  :Grin:  ), a ne znam još ni kolko ostajem, ni šta je sve u planu - tamo je i MM-ova i moja kompletna rodbina, pa ću vidjet hoću li imati vremena.

U svakom slučaju, čim budem znala više, javim se.

----------


## Rency

mi smo za :D

----------


## BHany

:D 
Cure šta kažete za recimo...petak...17.30...
Gdje...Boba/Kapitol/Kazališna?
Da vas čujem...kako vam štima termin/dan/mjesto?

----------


## Ivke

Meni štima vrijeme, mjesto- gdje je manje zadimljeno, može Luka?

----------


## BHany

Naravno  :Smile:  !
Onda se vidimo?

----------


## Rency

ja sam za ,ali jel bi mogli ranije meni M.ide na spavanje oko pola sedam,prijepodnevni sati dolaze u obzir ili ne?A kakva je situacija sa zatvorenim prostorom i dimom?

----------


## Ivke

Ja mogu i ranije, ali ne dopodne taj dan
Što se tiče dima, svagdje je zadimljeno. Ja mislim Jakova ostaviti sa MM   :Smile:

----------


## BHany

Cure, ja do tri radim, dakle prijepodne ne...osim subota, ali tada radi MM pa ja dolazim s Hanom...Inače, i ja sam baš zbog zatvorenog i zadimljenog prostora mislila bubicu ostaviti s MM. 
Može i ranije, iako sam mislila otići doma nešto    :Mljac:  poklopati, ali ne moram...dakle recite...
Petak ranije ili subota prijepodne u kombinaciji - ja s mojom najdražom trogodišnjakinjom  :Grin:  ?

----------


## mamaja

bilo bi divno da ti mogu dostaviti kalendare do petka...

ima netko ideju? želite li ih?

----------


## Mukica

*SNIŽENJE od 40% U TIJEKU!!!!*
snizili smo cijenu kalendara na *15 kn/kom*
navali narode

znamo da ste navikli DOBIVATI kalendare i skroz kuzimo sto vam se ne da kupovat kalendar
ali kupnjom ovih, rodinih, PODUPIRETE NAS RAD, od novaca koje date za kalendar mi financiramo nase projekte

osim toga trebamo spasit ivaricu, zatrpase je kalendari

----------


## BHany

Mi smo prešle na pp za dogovore...da ne bi zagušile topic... 
Kava je možda već danas, zato, Mamaja...ja ću pitati za kalendare pa ću ponijeti za sve kad dođem u Os...vjerojatno onaj vikend prije samog Božića...
Kako smo se dogovorile...uzet ću onih par komada + ako mi bude trebalo još  :Kiss:  !

----------


## Leina mama

Požežanke, jel pala kavica? Jeste se upoznale?

----------


## BHany

:Coffee:  super...
Ivke  :Love:  i ja se upoznale...
Rency   :Kiss:  , vidimo se na slijedećem druženju!

----------


## Rency

super :D ,na iducoj sam kavici i ja  :Kiss:

----------


## sasana

Curke ajde i mene obavijestite na PP kada je neka kavica. Promijenih posao i imam puno vise slobodnog vremena. :D

----------


## Rency

su u pž?

----------


## Ivke

BHany baš mi je drago što smo se upoznale  :D 
Prva kavica nas dvije, druga tri .... STIDLJIVKE KOJE NAS SAMO ČITATE JAVITE SE !!!!!

----------


## BHany

Ivke, Rency...  :Heart:  ...jedva čekam slijedeće druženje  :Bouncing:  ...i ostale pridružilice...

----------


## Rency

a di ste bile?

----------


## BHany

U Luki, slijedeći put ti biraš....

Nemojte se  :Mad: , evo prestajemo chatati...

----------


## AdioMare

1.	ivančica/Osijek
2.	emanuel/Slavonski Brod
3.	JASNAKS/Osijek
4.	Josipova_mama/Virovitica
5.	mamaja/Osijek
6.	Saška/Osijek
7.	annabella
8.	cekana/Osijek-Beli Manastir
9.	sasana/Osijek
10.	martinovamama/Slavonski Brod
11.	Vanchy/Vinkovci
12.	Bigmama/Osijek
13.	Vlatka/Osijek
14.	kinder/ Osijek
15.	anjica/Vukovar
16.	Janoccka/Vinkovci
17.	odra/Osijek
18.	tanja1230/Osijek
19.	Švrćo/Osijek
20.	maslacak1
21.	cokolina/Osijek
22.	mamanatali/Zagreb-Osijek
23.	sunac/Belišće
24.	sabaleta/Vinkovci
25.	Maza/Osijek
26.	ANKAIMARKO2/Nova Gradiška
27.	corina/Osijek
28.	mvolpe/Slavonski Brod
29.	Inga/Slavonski Brod
30.	Rency/Požega-Zagreb
31.	dorotea24/Osijek
32.	ASTRA/Vinkovci
33.	makka/Orahovica
34.	sani/Požega
35.	newa
36.	Jenz/Osijek
37.	BHany/Požega-Osijek
38.	Viky_7/Gradište(Županja)
39.	Freya/Osijek
40.	alias
41.	Ivke/Požega
42.	Ana…/Osijek
43.	Irena001/Slavonski Brod-Crikvenica
44.     lunic/ vukovar
45.     djuli/Vinkovci
46.     may/Osijek
47.     loo/Vinkovci
48.     Lovorka/Vinkovci
49.     Snješka/Slavonski Brod
50.     Kornelija i Borna/Daruvar
51.     Ivana B-G/Vinkovci
52.     anica55
53.     AdioMare/Slavonski Brod

Iako već 15 godina nisam tamo, moje srce treperi kada s autoceste skrećemo prema Slavonskom Brodu. 
Molim vas, primite me na popis. Tamo su moji najmiliji i dio mog srca je zauvijek tamo.

----------


## sasana

Ne znam kako vi ali kad procitam ovakav tekst srce mi se kida.
http://www.glas-slavonije.hr/rubrika..._VIJESTI=67348

Jel ste mozda za neku akcijicu skupljanja stvarcica i potrepstina za  ovu obitelj?

----------


## anjica

> Jel ste mozda za neku akcijicu skupljanja stvarcica i potrepstina za ovu obitelj?


uvijek, i ako treba koju pelenicu platnenu mogu donirati

----------


## Ivke

U tekstu je adresa, ja ću nešto poslati.

----------


## Rency

i ja cu,jel pametno lovu polsati postom u paketu kaj mislite?

----------


## anjica

pa ak je preporučeno misli da možeš onda i lovu poslati
ja uopće nisam skužila adresu  :Embarassed:  , idem ponovo tekst pročitati

----------


## BHany

Ja sam za akciju i poslala bih nešto...ali to je neka privremena adresa...šta ako ih presele...imate neku drugu ideju za slanje...ili poslati pa šta bude?

----------


## ivancica

Ajde ako netko može saznati adresu. Ja imam stvari i viška pelena pa mogu poslati nešto. Da ih razveselimo za Božić.   :Smile:

----------


## Leina mama

Joj, Bože, pa ovo je strašno...

Forumašice iz Županje, ak nije problem da odete do žene i saznate broj računa - mislim da bi to bio najbrži, najsigurniji i najbolji način da joj se pomogne   :Heart:

----------


## sasana

> Ajde ako netko može saznati adresu. Ja imam stvari i viška pelena pa mogu poslati nešto. Da ih razveselimo za Božić.


Ovo je iz teksta, a kao sto neko rece to je privremena adresa. Mislim da ipak toliko privremena nije da ce se seliti za 2 -3 dana.

----------


## sasana

U Bošnjacima, u Strossmayerovoj ulici, na kućnom broju 77
joj bena zaboravih pejstati adresu , sorry

----------


## Engls

Ja sam Baraberka.Iako živim u Sesvetama,rođena sam Belišćanka. Ukoliko trebate pomoć,rasprodaje i slično,stojim vam na raspolaganju..
Baka i djed će biti presretni da malo vide unučicu...

----------


## BHany

Drage moje Slavonke...
Želim vama i vašim obiteljima Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić te obilje duha mira u ovom blagdanskom ozračju  :Heart:  ...
Želim Vam Sretnu i uspješnu Novu godinu u kojoj će se ostvariti Vaše želje i u kojoj ćete biti zdravi i radosni...
I u kojoj ćemo se još više družiti, upoznavati i raditi za dobro naše dječice  :Kiss:  !

----------


## ivancica

:Love:   I od mene sve najljepše želje!

----------


## Maza

Au koliko nas ima... 
cure moje sve najbolje Vam želim i Novoj 2007., puno sreće, zdravlja i još malih bebača.
Voli vas Maza.

----------


## anica55

I ja i moja obitelj želimo vam blagoslovljen Božić i sretnu Novu godinu!

----------


## gejsha

evo i mene "slavonke"


1.	ivančica/Osijek
2.	emanuel/Slavonski Brod
3.	JASNAKS/Osijek
4.	Josipova_mama/Virovitica
5.	mamaja/Osijek
6.	Saška/Osijek
7.	annabella
8.	cekana/Osijek-Beli Manastir
9.	sasana/Osijek
10.	martinovamama/Slavonski Brod
11.	Vanchy/Vinkovci
12.	Bigmama/Osijek
13.	Vlatka/Osijek
14.	kinder/ Osijek
15.	anjica/Vukovar
16.	Janoccka/Vinkovci
17.	odra/Osijek
18.	tanja1230/Osijek
19.	Švrćo/Osijek
20.	maslacak1
21.	cokolina/Osijek
22.	mamanatali/Zagreb-Osijek
23.	sunac/Belišće
24.	sabaleta/Vinkovci
25.	Maza/Osijek
26.	ANKAIMARKO2/Nova Gradiška
27.	corina/Osijek
28.	mvolpe/Slavonski Brod
29.	Inga/Slavonski Brod
30.	Rency/Požega-Zagreb
31.	dorotea24/Osijek
32.	ASTRA/Vinkovci
33.	makka/Orahovica
34.	sani/Požega
35.	newa
36.	Jenz/Osijek
37.	BHany/Požega-Osijek
38.	Viky_7/Gradište(Županja)
39.	Freya/Osijek
40.	alias
41.	Ivke/Požega
42.	Ana…/Osijek
43.	Irena001/Slavonski Brod-Crikvenica
44.     lunic/ vukovar
45.     djuli/Vinkovci
46.     may/Osijek
47.     loo/Vinkovci
48.     Lovorka/Vinkovci
49.     Snješka/Slavonski Brod
50.     Kornelija i Borna/Daruvar
51.     Ivana B-G/Vinkovci
52.     anica55
53.     roko006/Sl.brod
54.     Beta/Osijek
55      Gejsha/Osijek

----------


## Rene2

I ja sam tu. U centru slavonije - NA

----------


## goce1

TOMISLAV 9,5 MJ
PETAR 7,5 GOD
VERONIKA 9 GOD
MARIJA TEA 12

 :D  :D  :D  :D 
ĐAKOVO
http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h25/goce1T/klinci.jpg


_anchie76 editirala sliku u link u skladu s pravilima foruma_

----------


## josipavk

Bok cure i ja sam iz slavonije,vidim ima nas jako puno,nena,neka! Pozdrav svima!!  :Heart:

----------


## Mukica

da vas malo poslozim
fakat vas ima puno :D  :D  :D 

*nesvrstane:*

alias	/
anica55	/
cekana	/
maslacak1	/
newa	/

*za sad jedine iz:*

ANKAIMARKO2	/Nova Gradiška
goce1	/Đakovo
Kornelija i Borna	/Daruvar
makka	/Orahovica
Rene2	/Našice
sunac	/Belišće
Viky_7	/Gradište(Županja)

*Osijek:*

Ana…	/Osijek
annabella	/Osijek-Beli Manastir
Bigmama	/Osijek
cokolina	/Osijek
corina	/Osijek
dorotea24	/Osijek
Freya	/Osijek
ivančica	/Osijek
JASNAKS	/Osijek
Jenz	/Osijek
kinder	/Osijek
mamaja	/Osijek
mamanatali/Zagreb-Osijek
may	/Osijek
Maza	/Osijek
odra	/Osijek
sasana	/Osijek
Saškak	/Osijek
Švrćo	/Osijek
tanja1230	/Osijek
Vlatka	/Osijek

*Požega:*

BHany	/Požega-Osijek
Ivke	/Požega
Rency	/Požega-Zagreb
sani	/Požega

*Slavonski Brod:*

emanuel	/Slavonski Brod	
Inga	/Slavonski Brod	
Irena001a	/Slavonski Brod-Crikvenic	
martinovamamad	/Slavonski Brod	
mvolpe	/Slavonski Brod	
Snješka	/Slavonski Brod	

*Vinkovci:*

ASTRA	/Vinkovci
djuli	/Vinkovci
Ivana B-G	/Vinkovci
Janoccka	/Vinkovci
josipavk	/Vinkovci
loo	/Vinkovci
Lovorka	/Vinkovci
sabaleta	/Vinkovci
Vanchy	/Vinkovci

*Vukovar:*

anjica	/Vukovar
lunic	/vukovar

*ukupno: 55*

----------


## BHany

Jao što si nas lijepo poslagala  :Heart:   ...baš ga je lijepo vidjeti   :Smile:  ...mislim popis.

----------


## roko006

Molim lijepo:
nesvrstane: 

alias / 
anica55 / 
cekana / 
maslacak1 / 
newa / 

za sad jedine iz: 

ANKAIMARKO2 /Nova Gradiška 
goce1 /Đakovo 
Kornelija i Borna /Daruvar 
makka /Orahovica 
Rene2 /Našice 
sunac /Belišće 
Viky_7 /Gradište(Županja) 

Osijek: 

Ana… /Osijek 
annabella /Osijek-Beli Manastir 
Bigmama /Osijek 
cokolina /Osijek 
corina /Osijek 
dorotea24 /Osijek 
Freya /Osijek 
ivančica /Osijek 
JASNAKS /Osijek 
Jenz /Osijek 
kinder /Osijek 
mamaja /Osijek 
mamanatali/Zagreb-Osijek 
may /Osijek 
Maza /Osijek 
odra /Osijek 
sasana /Osijek 
Saškak /Osijek 
Švrćo /Osijek 
tanja1230 /Osijek 
Vlatka /Osijek 

Požega: 

BHany /Požega-Osijek 
Ivke /Požega 
Rency /Požega-Zagreb 
sani /Požega 

Slavonski Brod: 

emanuel /Slavonski Brod 
Inga /Slavonski Brod 
Irena001a /Slavonski Brod-Crikvenic 
martinovamamad /Slavonski Brod 
mvolpe /Slavonski Brod 
Snješka /Slavonski Brod 
roko006/Slavonski Brod 


Vinkovci: 

ASTRA /Vinkovci 
djuli /Vinkovci 
Ivana B-G /Vinkovci 
Janoccka /Vinkovci 
josipavk /Vinkovci 
loo /Vinkovci 
Lovorka /Vinkovci 
sabaleta /Vinkovci 
Vanchy /Vinkovci 

Vukovar: 

anjica /Vukovar 
lunic /vukovar

----------


## Romeo&Julija

Evo i nas iz KUTJEVA ali često u Požegi  :Love:

----------


## BHany

Uvijek me veseli kad nam se javi netko novi iz ovog kraja pa ću te ozdraviti  i ovdje, i nadam se da ćemo se uskoro upoznati  :Smile:  ...
Imaš i pp!

----------


## BHany

ozdraviti=pozdraviti  :Embarassed:

----------


## Rene2

Jel vi ovdje na listu stavljate članice udruge ili forumašice?

----------


## Mukica

Zakljucavam jer ima vec 4 stranice.
Nastavite se druziti na SLAVONSKA RODA - Koliko ima forumasica iz Slavonije??? - 2

----------

